# [Commission] Crimson Fists



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

A commission I am working on of the Crimson Fists

Pedro Kantor


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

very good work.

nice finish


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

The highlights on the fist are a bit harsh for me personally but thats just my taste. The model is stunning esp the eyes should be a very happy client.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

very good work.

nice finish


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice clean model man. My only quibble is that I think the storm bolter housing would have looked better a different color, black maybe, just to add a bit of contrast.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Nice clean model man. My only quibble is that I think the storm bolter housing would have looked better a different color, black maybe, just to add a bit of contrast.


I can see what you're saying there... but black is so close to that dark blue they wear... maybe gold?


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Chaplain Rodriguez


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, great job! Definitely putting my Fists to shame haha


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

That chaplain is absolutely stunning mate


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome work man. Love the eye glow. +rep.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

ON THE TABLE... basecoated assault terminators tonight.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

If they turn out anything like your first mini, Im sure they will be great!


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Assault Terminators


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Drop Pods for the sternguard. Drop Pods for other troops will likely have less red.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the dirty quality of your reds and blues. Nice work mate!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, these are all looking fantastic!!

I can't decide which model is my favourite as you have done such a great job on them all. 

Where are the bases from? 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Mate, these are all looking fantastic!!
> 
> I can't decide which model is my favourite as you have done such a great job on them all.
> 
> ...


They look like Scibor bases.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> They look like Scibor bases.


Indeed, the bases are from Scibor. Really fantastic bases to work with!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Battle Ready Studios said:


> Indeed, the bases are from Scibor. Really fantastic bases to work with!


Damn...... I was trying to avoid sending him any more of my money..... I guess I will have to by a couple then:biggrin:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Love these minis. If I had the skill I'd try a CF army. These are really looking great.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I see is some of the blue edging on the chaplain is a bit rough and uneven compared to the rest that you have done so far. I am loving your OLS, as it is something I need to practice myself.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

The client wanted an analog to Vulkan Hestan for his Crimson Fists, so chose to use this limited edition Forge World space marine hero to represent "Victor Hestano".


----------

